# Planning an electric conversion (Aprilia RS4 50) and I need your input.



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd get the charger that Elite Power Solutions makes that goes with those batteries (I can help with that if you want, as I've ordered 96V systems from them for customers).

That brusa won't work at 96V. It's 310-450VDC. If it did work, at 96V, that's 229A into those cells. That's way too high IMHO. Plus, that charger is huge and I doubt it'd fit on the bike. Plus, you'd have to water cool it.

As far as range, I can't answer because you didn't tell us WHICH GBS cells you're getting (40/60/100...etc).


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

frodus said:


> I'd get the charger that Elite Power Solutions makes that goes with those batteries (I can help with that if you want, as I've ordered 96V systems from them for customers).
> 
> That brusa won't work at 96V. It's 310-450VDC. If it did work, at 96V, that's 229A into those cells. That's way too high IMHO. Plus, that charger is huge and I doubt it'd fit on the bike. Plus, you'd have to water cool it.
> 
> As far as range, I can't answer because you didn't tell us WHICH GBS cells you're getting (40/60/100...etc).


Oh, my mistake! Will probably go with 100Ah.. bigger is better right?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Your components selection cost a lot. You can probably simply buy a complete bike with warranty for similar price : 
http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/ca/2013
http://www.brammo.com/home/


If the challenge is to build yourself and learn.... First, Electric motor sport sell generally at higher price than some other supplier. Second, I don't like the GBS bms (complexe, poor quality) and you can find better ones at lower price. You motor selection is one of good quality, but similar performance motor kit can cost as low than 1250$.
http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/ck-1003-1.htm


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Yabert said:


> Your components selection cost a lot. You can probably simply buy a complete bike with warranty for similar price :
> http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/ca/2013
> http://www.brammo.com/home/
> 
> ...


Oh I know, really expensive. But importing a new bike to Norway is even more expensive, and personally I think all the bikes on the market right now look like shit (expect for the Mission R). I also want a fun project. Thanks for the link to the cheaper motor. But wouldn't 72v be a little underpowered? (Genuinely asking, I don't know)

I calculated very rougly that the weight of the bike with the battery and the 96v motor kit would be around 180 kg (without all the nasty gasoline parts of course). (396 lbs)

Any idea what kind of recharge time I could be looking at with the 100ah battery, the 96v motor, and the fastest compatible onboard charger on the market?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Charge time will be limited by your electricity source (240v 15A ??) and the capacity of your battery to take the charge. So, despite you buy a charger able to charge your pack in 5 min, if you electricity source don't supply the power or if you cells can't take the charge, you won't be able to charge at fast rate. 

72v and 450A is a potential of 32Kw of power. 96v and 300A is a potential of 29Kw of power. But this PMAC kit can take up to 150v and boost 360A for 10s, so with proper battery, it will supply a bit more power.

96v of 100Ah (30S 1P) 9.6 Kwh will take a lot of space. Do you think tow a trailer?...


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Yabert said:


> Charge time will be limited by your electricity source (240v 15A ??) and the capacity of your battery to take the charge. So, despite you buy a charger able to charge your pack in 5 min, if you electricity source don't supply the power or if you cells can't take the charge, you won't be able to charge at fast rate.
> 
> 72v and 450A is a potential of 32Kw of power. 96v and 300A is a potential of 29Kw of power. But this PMAC kit can take up to 150v and boost 360A for 10s, so with proper battery, it will supply a bit more power.
> 
> 96v of 100Ah (30S 1P) 9.6 Kwh will take a lot of space. Do you think tow a trailer?...


I see, thanks! Do you have any dimensions in metric that demonstrate the physical size of the combos you mentioned? 

Also, the cells don't have to be bunched together all in one solid brick right? If the size of a huge brick of all the cells combined together is too big, you could always combine the cells in different "packs" to make them fit is what I'm saying..


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

I am converting Aprilia RS125, same size motorcycle as yours. 
Also powered by ME913 and Kelly controller.
There is no way to fit all those batteries that you want in this bike, believe me

I have 7,2kWh A123 battery pack, they weight around 50kg, and it was a pain in the ass to fit them in. They are separated in three boxes.

Perhaps you can choose bigger bike. 600ccm sport bike like 1999 Suzuki GSXR 600/750. This bike is lightweight and with very wide frame.


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomaj said:


> I am converting Aprilia RS125, same size motorcycle as yours.
> Also powered by ME913 and Kelly controller.
> There is no way to fit all those batteries that you want in this bike, believe me
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks! What kind of acceleration and range are you looking at with your setup?


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, bike will be geared for 130km/h top speed. 
0-100km/h in 6s will be great 
Range, normal riding; 120-130km
Range, race style; 70km

Motor ia already mounted, battery packs are ready to install, subframe and battery holders are made from stainless steel and ready for paint...I hope in 2 weeks will be ready to ride 
Fairings are from Ducati 1098, also seats, headlight, taillaight. LED dayrunning lights, Sachs rear susspension, digital tacho...nice setup

In total...12000€


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomaj said:


> Well, bike will be geared for 130km/h top speed.
> 0-100km/h in 6s will be great
> Range, normal riding; 120-130km
> Range, race style; 70km
> ...


Wow, that is not bad at all! Do you have a link to where you bought your battery pack? Also, any pictures of how you mounted the motor? 



> In total...12000€


Worth it, right?


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought A123 20Ah cells from OSN Power and connect them in 36S3P configuration; 118V and 60Ah.

Will make some photos later...

The problem was also in ME913 rotation. Aprila has chain drive on the right side of the bike. Motor cooling fan is designed to turn CW looking from back side of the motor. So I made custom made radial fan from 3mm Thick 7075 Aluminium. For additional cooling will also be mounted RC fan turbine.


----------

